# Most Legacy Receivers having GUIDE Issues



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I stumbled upon this today,
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10475141

I have a post Further Down about my RCA Box losing channels now i think i know why.
When i turn my box off and if its left on a channel in the 300 range upon turning on i lose everything,If its turned off and its on a channel in like the 100/200/400 range everything is cool when powered back on.
I am having Guide issues in the 300 range.
This issue *Does not effect newer boxes*.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've asked if there's a statement that I can make about this issue. I'll let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I asked, and I was told pretty much what you all already know.

This is a known issue.

They are considering options to fix it.

If you have a receiver that old, you own it. There is not a free replacement program but you are certainly welcome to do your best with a CSR.

The most important thing you need to know right now is that *DIRECTV is not walking away from this issue, they are not forcing a new receiver on you, they are still making decisions about it.*


----------



## claimjumper (Dec 16, 2008)

Does that apply to HR10-250 units too?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

My HR10-250 reboot itself right now. I haven'thad issues with it in a very long time. Hope things are getting ironed out...


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, I asked, and I was told pretty much what you all already know.
> 
> This is a known issue.
> 
> ...


I called D* about this again on this box and i was having other issues with it so i retired it and *WEASELED an H21-100*For free, box came at 3pm, plus bought another HD set for the bedroom.


----------

